# Lighting



## jebra (Sep 22, 2004)

Is this appropriate for a low light planted tank (10g )? I found it at a garage sale (new) for $2.

"Coralife 10,000K Flo. Lamp 18"

The Coralife 10,000K Fluorescent Lamp 18" by Energy Savers Unlimited is the ultimate fluorescent lamp for aquariums! The Coralife 10,000K Fluorescent Lamp 18" is a high-intensity purified super daylight lamp with rare earth color enhancing phospors that simulates the midday tropical sun and casts sparkling blue-white daylight rays that help fish, coral, macroalgae and plants thrive in its glow. The Coralife 10,000K Fluorescent Lamp 18" is a rapid-start lamp that fits all compatible standard and electronic ballasts and has a rugged construction for dependable long life.


Ideal For Saltwater, Reef, and Freshwater Aquariums 
360 Degree Output 
1" Diameter (T8) 
18" Long 
15 Watts "


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Yep, that will give you 1.5 WPG which is considered low light. The 10000k bulb will give you a white/bluish tint.


----------

